# This is trivia



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...a tetraplegic lady asked me, that if my character was in an animal, what animal would I be.

I decided I would be a Turkey.

Brainless, eats anything and runs around in circles getting fatter for Christmas by the day whilst chortling on about bugger all.

What animal would you be?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

One of my calves of course, pampered, loved, worried about, cared for,nothing to do all day except sleep and play, and waited on hand and hoof :lol: 

But if you are asking what animal am I most like then it would have to be Eyore at the moment from Winnie the pooh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

HelenB said:


> One of my calves of course, pampered, loved, worried about, cared for,nothing to do all day except sleep and play, and waited on hand and hoof :lol:
> 
> But if you are asking what animal am I most like then it would have to be Eyore at the moment from Winnie the pooh


Can't quite see you as a puppet Helen. I see you as trustworthy, loyal but vicious if provoked - maybe a doggy of some type


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

My wife says I'm a right little pig. :-({|=


----------

